# dealer tune question for early gen 2 cars



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's not exactly what went down...But...Yes there is a calibration for the ECM to reduce chance of LSPI. It was only installed in cars that had pistons or engine replacement after a certain date.(or had the ECM programmed for other reasons)

There's no specific TSB just for the reprogramming. And in general you can't just ask/demand your dealer perform a specific procedure under warranty. If you were willing to pay(likely 1.5 x labor rate) I'm sure just about any dealer would program your ECM at your request.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> That's not exactly what went down...But...Yes there is a calibration for the ECM to reduce chance of LSPI. It was only installed in cars that had pistons or engine replacement after a certain date.(or had the ECM programmed for other reasons)
> 
> There's no specific TSB just for the reprogramming. And in general you can't just ask/demand your dealer perform a specific procedure under warranty. If you were willing to pay(likely 1.5 x labor rate) I'm sure just about any dealer would program your ECM at your request.




Or the other alternative is to just let it blow a hole in the piston and then they have to fix it under warranty. 

This is nonsense. Either they have a fix for the problem or they don't. If they do they should be doing it to everyone's cars that didn't have the update. If the Cruze engines require premium for the engine to not blow a hole in the piston they should be honest and tell people that. If course Chevy probably doesn't care anyway, it's not they are going to be selling all versions of the Cruze anymore anyway.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I get the idea the problem is so rare that it would cost more to flash 1000 ECUs than the value of the new engines that 1000 flashes would prevent the need for. Which, given the difference between the cost of the engine and the cost of the computer work, indicates that not many engines are going to fail.


----------



## Fadclt (Jan 9, 2018)

I am getting a lspi event when going like 45mph and just giving it a little gas. Knocks like ****. Dealership wont do anything. 36k on a 2017. I'm done with GM. I have had so many problems. Faulty radio trunk leaking and now lspi. I guess the dealership is just waiting for it to blow up.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

GM techs can't fix things that aren't broken. They aren't allowed to perform warranty repairs they aren't authorized. They can't just preventative​ly perform software updates and get paid by GM. 

So while many GM techs, including myself, would love nothing more than to fix your car and get paid, the last thing I want to do is work on your car and NOT get paid. 

If you show up, and complain that you're experiencing LSPI events in any shop, including mine...The first thing that gets thought is "here we fcuking go....This guy learned a buzz word from the internet and wants something for free"

And you can be fairly sure that we'll check to see if you have any codes, check to see if you have the proper oil filter installed and have good oil condition, and see if you have any visible receipts for top tier fuel. And then I'm done if there's no DTCs stored. There's nothing else I can do, and there's nothing else I'll get paid to do without getting creative.

However, if you came in and said something like "my car makes this pinging noise sometimes when I accelerate, I can show you if you'd like" you can be pretty sure I'd do the same exact above things, talk to you a little bit about what and when your issue occurs, even if you can't make it happen for me, and then I'd figure out how to get paid for programming your car.

Besides doing work and not getting paid, one thing most techs hate is when customers come in with internet knowledge, forum posts, or any kind of technical explanation of their concern. Use simple everyday language, something that your grandmother or a 4th grader could understand. Dont speek or describe your concerns in technical lingo, jargon or engineering terms or acronyms. Trust me. You'll always get better results and service.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you wanna go the assertive know it all route, go in and demand they check to see if your vehicle can be programmed with the calibration referenced I. GM document # 50580870


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i had mine blow and then a few weeks later got another check engine light and they forgot to update the tune lol fun stuff!


----------

